# Ever feel like they're more excited to see strangers than you?



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Generally speaking when I think of goldens I relate them to a toddler with a new shiny wrapped gift. Oh the excitement of something new and pretty. Once opened they are on to the next. 

Each person the golden meets is a new shiny gift. Once unwrapped they move on to the next person. (new shiny gift)

We the owners (care givers) aren't new and shiny. We are just about always there. As we build our relationship and they mature they may not lose that enthusiasm for the new and shiny but they value the love and stability. 

This is why I like what Susan Garrett said about building value in our relationship. Making it fun. We want to eventually be the toy or cookie in our dogs life.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Both my dogs are like that but we don't get visitors much. The other day [after I just replaced the screen in my door] my sister came over and Mia got so excited she jumped up and ripped my new screen out. I know they love me but they love to see other people. Maybe I am boring.. Ha Ha..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoe is like that. Sometimes I think she takes me for granted.  I like the "new shiny gift" analogy. She just always seems to find the new person so interesting.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny throws a party for us when we come home. And if one is home and the other comes home, she will get very excited and run the home-one to let me/him know Yay: Daddy's/Mommy's home. She will do this at the barn too when we're there and my daughter comes home. She always runs to me to announce that "Jennifer is coming!"

With strangers, she will run up to them, dart away when they reach for her and if they don't have a treat for her, she leaves the room.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla is becoming more people oriented, but she doesn't really pull to get to anyone on our walks. She is very bonded to my husband and me and doesn't like being away from us. She hates having to stay at the vet's office and they actually sent her home early after a surgery because she was so very sad there.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

It's so funny that I read this because I was talking about this to my bf the other day. I have had Keisel for 7 months and have fed him everytime and walked him and is really his sole provider. My bf visits me for the weekends and my parents come and go from time to time. He will actually whine when he greets them and circle them over and over. When I come home he will just be excited but he never cries for me. I get so upset! lol.

However with that being said, if I were to leave a room where everyone is, Keisel will follow me 100% of the time. If I walked outside and my parents or bf are with him, he would forget about them and look at the window and watch where I'm going the whole time. I just wish I got the cute whine/cry when I got home from work! lol


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Last month, I picked Casper up from the kennel after a week stay. He flew right by me to visit with some other guy he'd never seen. I suppose that means that he at least recognized me. Just long enough to ignore me.  At least I know that he's not suffering from missing me at the kennel. Anyone will do.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Ripley gets very excited by new visitors, but if we leave him alone with the visitors, he is really concerned about where we went and waits at the door we left. So I think he is just very enthusiastic and people oriented, but has that loyal bond with us even if it doesn't always seem like it when other people are around lol


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I'm so glad there is a thread on this! Just the other day my mom and brother visited from Florida and I rarely get visitors so when I do Chester goes nuts but since they were staying wit is he really didnt know how to act and now that my brother is here for a month Chester cries whenever my brother goes out and leaves Chester would start whining but for me he hasn't done that since he was a baby


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Willow is DEFINITELY like this. She's happy to see me, especially if I have been away from her for a long time. But if a new person whom she's never met comes in.... oh my goodness! She starts wagging her tail so hard that her entire rear actually starts to wiggle, and sometimes she even starts to whine with excitement. She's also taught herself to put a toy or an antler in her mouth so that she's not tempted to nip the new person out of sheer joy.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but so glad to know I'm not alone there. I have had to leave Cedar for 4 days and when I came home with a friend, he dashed past me and greeted my friend like mad. I can't say I am not jealous at all lol! Later when my friend left, he was a bit more cuddly and nippy with me than usual and wanted more of his 'morning cuddles' the next day, so I think he missed some of his usual routines with me.

In general I always get a lovely wag and a few circles when I come home, but some of my friends and neighbours really get that whine and butt wiggle and he's sooo excited that he will try to nip them if there isn't a toy in his mouth.


----------

